# My Dream Tank



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

is in the making. Within the next two months (hopefully) I will be starting a community with Bernard. I have to wait because soon I will be moving and I can't get a larger tank until we do. We have three weeks to get into escrow and then escrow will last a month. Once we get all settled I'm going to purchase a ten gallon (give or take) and start my community! I have done SO much research and I think I'm ready. This thread will help just have little updates as my "dream tank" progresses.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck! What do you have in mind?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya! what do we have instore!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with everything! I'm looking forward to hearing how your tank progresses.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm thinking all decor and other fish in black and white with my red betta. As for other fish in the tank, I think I'll go with Corys and/or an ADF.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good! I bet the black and white will look great with your red betta.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Well... time for me to hit the hay but I'll be back at around 2:30 tomorrow. Night!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ooh! I can't wait for pics! By the way LOVE the black and white with your red betta idea!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm back! Well tonight (5:30ish) I'll try to stop by Walmart and see what tanks they have. Not saying I'm going to buy anything but I'll take some pictures and you guys can help me decide! ^.^ Don't know if I'll get there though because I think my dad has something against Walmart. Weird, right?


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Darn! Couldn't go to Walmart. -.- My dad ran out of time. I see him for two hours on Wednesday nights. BAH!! But he said next Wednesday he'll take me to Walmart AND our local aquarium shop!!! I've never been there before! Sounds like fun.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

How many albino corys would I be able to house with a single betta in a ten gallon?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you can have up to 6.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow. That's a lot more than I thought. I was guessing like three.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I already have one live plant. It's an anubias. Are there others that I could put in my new tank? And how many plants could I put in there? One more thing, will my plants grow well in sand? I'm planning on using sand.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know anything about plants but I think they will do ok in sand. It's best to have sand if you have cories because of their delicate barbels.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah and the corys will keep the sand clean and tidy. Thanks drama!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm trying to pick a type of cory. I was thinking albinos because they're very interesting looking but pandas and peppers look cute as well. Can I have a mixture of the three?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might want to post that question in the catfish section of the forum.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I will!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

They prefer to school so 6 of the same type is best. Sometimes they will school with other species, but when I had cories they never would for me.

The cute thing about them is that you'll wake up to tons of wavy lines in the sand where they were rooting through it


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Just one thing. Corydoras don't clean the sand, they are not cleaning sand. Yes they eat some fallen uneaten food that reaches the bottom. But they dont each rotting food, algae ect. You shouldn't just hope your corydoras will survive off the fallen bottom scrapes and provide them sinking pellets.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see what you end up with! =)


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think you should have black rocks and white deacor.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I seam to like the little red things. i have no idea what there called tho.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

> But they dont each rotting food, algae ect. You shouldn't just hope your corydoras will survive off the fallen bottom scrapes and provide them sinking pellets.


Oh I know. I would never expect them to survive that way. I was just referring to the way they lightly churn up the sand and keep it looking neat. Sorry I was gone! On Friday my laptop charger decided it wasn't going to work anymore and after a twenty minute call with dell technical support and two days wait, I'm back. =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate having computer problems. Grrr! I'm having some myself. My brother is my technical support, luckily.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I got to Walmart! On Sunday we went to Walmart to pick up a toy for my cousin and I managed to snap a few shots of the tanks they had.

Here's a five gallon:









Ten:









Twenty-Nine:











I'm going to try for the twenty-nine! Then I would be able to get some other fish besides corys. Any suggestions?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The 29 gallon sounds great! I have a neighbor that has a 29 gallon with different kinds of tetras in it. It looks very nice. She has about a dozen fish.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Personally, I looooove glass catfish. I've always wanted to keep them, but I don't have a big enough tank. You need to keep them in large shoals, and I think they're a bit sensitive to water quality.

How abouy Kuhlie Loaches? There's another fish I want badly. You also need to keep these in groups. They're really cute. 

Tetras are always fun, too. I love Black Neon and Glowlight tetras.

White Clouds are really hardy and fun little fish. Cool thing about them is that they can live in both cooler and warmer waters!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

So many options would open up if I could get the twenty-nine..... sigh. I'm trying to decide between black and white sand. It gets pretty hot where I live and I don't want the black sand to cook my fishies but I could probably keep it out of direct sunlight. And the black sand would really make Bernard's color pop! White sand would look more natural but dirt and poo and such would stand out on it. Quite a dilemma I have here.....


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Where are you planning on getting your black sand from? I've been looking for some for my other tanks. If your tank is out of direct sunlight, I wouldn't really worry about it too much. Maybe you can lower your heater a few degrees if the sand does get hot.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Just pool filter sand from home depot.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I'm gonna go with the black.... that is if it's not a lot more expensive than the white. =] I'm so ready for this tank!!! Darn my impatience. But now I only have to wait for a little over a month now. So excited!!!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to an aquarium shop today!! I'll be sure to take pics of my finds and have you guys updated my tonight. I hope they have what I'm looking for!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow. Just came back. They had so much selection!!! Like zomg..... they had lionfish. Lionfish!! True it was mostly saltwater fish but yes they had bettas! I could tell the bettas they had were still very young and most of them hadn't even developed their full colors yet. Here were some high lites of my trip:

A clown fish the size of my thumbnail









And a pleco the size of my arm









And I saw blind cave fish. Definitely odd looking creatures. So I ended up walking out with a new test kit and more aquarium salt. They had some great kits and all in one tank packages. They were a little more expensive but I'd rather support a local fish store than give more of my money to Walmart.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I"m going to get a tank between 10 and 29 gallons but I can't choose. If I got a 29 I could easily divide that and get another boy! But 10 gallons would be so much cheaper... but I really want another boy! Maybe I could divide a ten gallon. But then no community. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You wanted to get cory cats, right? You could always get the 29, split it up 3 ways (almost 10 gals each) and throw a few cories in each one...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> You wanted to get cory cats, right? You could always get the 29, split it up 3 ways (almost 10 gals each) and throw a few cories in each one...


I love that idea!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, I would def get that 29 gallon!
But I have the 10 gallon and the filters very nice. I put my sand in and within 24 hours the tank was really clear and if I/my cories stir up any of the sand, it gets clear within an hour. The only thing I would suggest is get flourescent bulbs, they make the tank look better and don't get hot.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

A triple split! Now there's an idea..... I will definitely consider this but I don't know if my mom would go for that. I'm walking on thin ice here. I can get the tank, there's no doubt about that but I don't want her getting the wrong idea and changing her mind. She knows I think fish are the best. She's willing to accept that.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't find tank dividers... Can I make them? How so?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is a link for making your own divider. http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Drama! I would have never thought of doing that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

They are very very easy too. The middle divider is only 89 cents.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I got a pack 6 of plastic canvas for 97 cents at walmart!! AWESOME deal!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Will they be able to see each other through these dividers? I don't want any future babies to get stressed out. Oh and I don't think I can get the 29 gallon unless the house I'm moving to has enough space for it. I can get anything 20 gallons or smaller as my dresser can support that weight (it's REALLY well made, I've stood on that thing before with my tv which is a dino and weighs like 40 pounds.) But if I get anything bigger I will need to find room for a stand..... and money for the stand. lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well keep in mind that each gallon of water can be...10 pounds, I think? So 29 gallons would be 290 pounds...someone correct me if I'm wrong.

As for the flaring, your males will flare at each other at first. Eventually they'll settle down and get used to seeing each other. It's not harmful for them anyway...but if you're worried that they'll get stressed, you can cover the divider with tall plants.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah 200 pounds is pretty much the max that it can take.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

My mom and I are going to look at tanks sometime this week! HURRAY! I want another betta so bad!!! Oh no, I'm addicted!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh oh, you're going to end up with a bunch just like the rest of us addicts! lol


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes! lol. I'm hoping for a crown tail but our city water is really hard. I hope we move somewhere with softer water.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I just got back from Petsmart and they had the most beautiful crowntail!!! He was black with a blueish sheen on his body and a reddish sheen on his fins. He was so cute! And he kept flaring at the betta in the cup next to him. God I want more fish..... the wait is killing me.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Good news! I found a woman on craigslist who is selling her ten gallon complete kit for 25 dollars! Complete with hood, filter, heater, decor, basically everything!! She's moving and can't take it with her. I talked to her and I am 75% sure that I'm going to be getting it. I just have to go check it out and make sure everything works. Then I'm going to store it at my dad's house until the move. YAY! This will be within the next week or so. Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!! What are your plans for it?


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

If everything goes according to plan (which I warn you nearly never does) I will get the tank by weeks end. Then I have to fill it with water and test everything. Then I have to drain it and pack everything neat and dry into a box to be stored until I move. I will be moving sometime just before or after Halloween. Then we have to get everything settled which should only take a week or two. Then I have to get sand and any additional decor and cycle the tank. I will be using water from my tank and a bag full of my tank gravel to speed things up. Another month. And then FINALLY I can add my fish! Phew.... So mid-December everything should be up and running. But who knows what could happen between now and then. But this is what I would like.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like you are going to be pretty busy! Good luck with the move.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks! I've already chosen a name for the next betta I get. lol. It's a surprise, though. Can't tell you guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, come on and tell us! Don't keep us in suspense!! lol


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I kind of have a theme going. Can you guess what it is? Any famous Bernards you can recall?

*Hint* He was in a famous band!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I have no idea. Maybe someone else can guess.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Really? Nobody ever heard of a band called Joy Division?


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG guess who just came home with an awesome ten gallon with all the fixings? That's right. Me.  It has EVERYTHING. Probably two hundred dollars worth of stuff. For only TWENTY-FIVE DOLLARS! *does a little dance* Like seriously.... I scored so huge. Pics will be posted soon. But I have to clean everything tomorrow. It'll be a pain but SOOOOOO worth it!!!!!! I can tell it hasn't been used in a while because there's a layer of dust on everything. But other than than everythings awesome! I just have to get decor. I feel like the luckiest person in the world right now. Can I use any household cleaner on it or am I just stuck with warm water?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can clean it with vinegar and water, no household cleaners. I cleaned a tank that was given to me with vinegar and hot water. Just rinse, rinse, rinse really, really good.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks! Oh I'm so happy. I'm still trying to process my sheer glee. I think I'm going to continue with my original plan of a community with Bernard and some corys. Oh it's going to look so good when I'm done! I'm already designing in my brain. Black sand. White decor. Albinos corys. Green plants. Red betta. WOOHOO


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! I like your ideas!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Sounds like it's going to be AWESOME!! Bettas and cories are a good match. I had a tank like that once and my betta loved the cories but I eventually had to tear the tank down because of problems with my live plants. Maybe I'll do it again someday....

I personally use bleach to clean any new tanks (I just feel safter)....don't use any other household cleaners though because the residue may be dangerous. Bleach is safe as long as you rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse...I think you get it lol  If you're really paranoid you can also leave it out to dry and any residue will evaporate, but I've never had a problem.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I just cleaned everything! Check it out!!










Oh and can mollies corys and bettas all live together? I love the way mollies look. Especially dalmatians. And they would match my color scheme!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think a few people have mollies with their Bettas...it would certainly make a nice theme. I think it's mostly up to whether your betta wants friends or not.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Cories are a lot of fun. I thought they would just swim on the bottom all the time, but nope, they're definitely very interesting to watch. I'd think they would be a good choice. Especially albinos with black sand!

I'm not sure about mollies, but I know that they're extremely dirty fish coming just behind the goldfish. So Idk if you can keep a molly, plus the cories and betta all together in a 10 gallon. Someone else will have to tell you about them.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldn't put mollies with bettas or cories. They like brackish water best, and that would probably be overstocking a 10g tank...


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh. Maybe I should get another tank and devote it to mollies. I think they're so cute! X3 Is there ANYTHING else I can put in the tank?


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

OOH! What about platys? They are much smaller and are completely freshwater. Plus they look a lot alike IMO. Mollies and platys I mean.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Platys usually work!! I LOVE Platys and Mollies.... SO cute. I like Dalmatian mollies best.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

they will be fine..........and i DO have a few black mollies with bettas. i always salt my tanks, so there must be a healthy balance of what im doing for the bettas and the mollies. mollies can go from freshwater to brackish all the way to saltwater as long as you slowly acclimate them


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay! I think I'll go with platys.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOVE Mickey Mouse platys.... There are SO adorable!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They ARE cute! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I know!!! I want a big (55g) sorority/community tank so bad!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Hahaha... I can't wait to get mine set up x3


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

cool! just be careful not to overstock! I would say 2 platies and a betta is prly good to start with, and then you can get more if water perameters are good and you can keep up with the maintenance!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Within the past two days I have developed a fascination towards goldfish and koi. I'm now hoping I can make a pond wherever I'm going to move. They're so beautiful!! And my dad's roommate finished cycling his 50 gallon marine tank and put a baby eel in it! 

Here it is...









I think it's a Snowflake Eel. It's tiny! And it won't come out of that rock. XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pic! If you have any questions about goldfish, Lupin is our goldfish expert. He even did surgery on one of his goldfish.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool! I think a goldfish pond would be really cool! I'm soooooooooooo excited! I think my dad's roommate is going to put a lionfish in with the eel. I can't wait.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Cool pic! If you have any questions about goldfish, Lupin is our goldfish expert. He even did surgery on one of his goldfish.


 I wonder how many people can say that they've done surgery on a goldfish.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

lol i want a goldfish pond to but my dad says its a lot of work (ugh)


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Once the pond's all made it's pretty much a piece of cake. Two of my friends have ponds. But they say making the pond isn't really hard it's just time consuming.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maintaining it is probably a lot of work.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

That's the part they hate the most. XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lupin's goldfish are beautiful!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

My friend has two koi ponds that make a moat for her gazebo island. The only thing she doesn't really like to do is when they have to bring the fish in for the winter, but since you live in California you wouldn't have to worry too much about that...


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

California is awesome. Summer all year long!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like California, too, except for the earthquakes. lol


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I've lived here all my life and I've never experienced an earthquake....

Ugg... I'm trying to decide what to do. I want to start this community with Bernard BUT I also want more bettas. I'm not sure my mom would be so keen on the idea of having more fishtanks. But I'll ask her. I don't get why she doesn't like me keeping fish. It's not like she pays for anything, I use babysitting money.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mothers can be funny about stuff.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I've felt an earthquake!! It was AWESOME! I live in a place where we NEVER have earthquakes, so it was a huge deal  Even though most people didn't know about it. It happened at like, 3 AM, so everyone was asleep. Then I started asking my friends if they'd felt the bed vibrating, and they said yeah, and it was all like "OMG! I JUST LIVED THROUGH AN EARTHQUAKE!!" It was amazing. But some poor people just slept through it ): Poor them...
ANYWAYS, yeah, parents can be strange when it comes to the money  My mom has been dead set against the fish, and then she goes out and buys me two :3 I have no idea what to think anymore xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet you felt the same one I felt last year. It was around 5:30 here. I've been in 2 earthquakes.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I remember an earthquake happening in the early dawn of morning last year... I slept through it, haha.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It happened near Evansville, Indiana, ( I THINK, I'll look it up real quick...) if that helps  Everyone in ... the place I live were stunned. An Earthquake? Preposterous. A figment of the imagination! I loved it though  Even though, at the time, I hated it. How dare it wake me up when I was getting my well-deserved sleep?! lol. I'd love to feel another one, though, this time while awake. Just to feel it, you know?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

It was actually in Illinois, but you are correct, near Evansville. I live in Illinoise.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, the epicenter was somewhere in Illinois. It woke me out of a sound sleep! I knew what it was because I was in one in California. It was unbelievable!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

What I should say is I've never experienced a MAJOR earthquake. The little ones don't even phase me and I usually never notice them. There was one here a few months ago and my sister felt it but I didn't and we were just in separate rooms of the house.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The one I was in in California was a 5.6 and the one I was in here last year was a 5.2 I think.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I've never been through anything higher than 4 and I was always far from the epicenter.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I have some good news! The bank has today and tomorrow to decide what they want to do with the house. Either they sell it or they take more time to try to find some one to pay more money for it. My mom said that if they decide they need more time (Which I'm almost positive they do) then I can set up my fish tank now instead of when we move! I'm so excited!!! Oh and I need to pick a theme for my aquarium. Either the black and white thing, a beach theme, a rain forest theme, or a desert theme. What do think? I also have to decide if I want to divide the tank and get more bettas, or if I want to do the community. I think I'm going to divide it. I just love bettas too much! lol


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I guess I'll leave it to the coin toss. Hmmmmm..... I wonder what will happen.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the beach theme idea. But they all sound good!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Beach theme sounds so cool! You can get palm tree type decor at Petsmart! i always look at it. There is a cool Tiki type thing ive been really curious about. Maybe ill make a beach theme tank one day 

Sand is so cool!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Rainforest theme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Both the rain forest and the beach thing sound cool to me. I think I'll go with the beach theme, though. I'm so excited to go decor shopping!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sand to me is so much nicer. I love the look, plus I find it's really easy to clean. My fish like to lay on it too.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I have an idea!!! White sand, with a little bit of blue gravel on one side in a random line to look like the ocean!! With a palm tree figurine and a beach house with some live plants crowded around it. What do you think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oooh, that sounds beautiful!!! You guys are so creative!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

rainforest sounds awesome!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmmmm... rain forest theme would have to be heavily planted. I'll look at what Petsmart has and decide there. I think if I went rain forest I would use this substrate:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753891

And then get a bunch of live plants. OOO maybe with these too:
http://www.petco.com/product/109451/PETCO-Mayan-Deity-Assorted-Aquatic-Decor.aspx
http://www.petco.com/product/109449/PETCO-Large-Tree-Log-Aquatic-Decor.aspx

I can't decide which theme to pick. The beach thing has been done before... A LOT.
That's it I'm gonna flip a coin. Tails for beach, heads for rain forest.

It's heads. Okay I can't back out now. 

Oh now the bad news. The bank wants more time, but they only want a month. What would be the point of establishing a tank now when in a month I just have to move it? GAHH SO FRUSTRATING!!! Now I have to wait until like January.... bleh


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I just realized something! My school's colors are brown and gold!! A chocolate betta would be perfect.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, that would be pretty!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been thinking about the others I will be putting in with my Bernard. I'm thinking 3-6 corys, an ADF, and some platys (idk about these because they breed like bunnies). What do you think about the platys? Would this set up be overstocking it? Oh and I'm think about getting a few five gallons to use as quarentine tanks for the new arrivals that I can later use for more bettas! *internaly shouts hooray* So excited for everything to come together. I should go decor shopping soon.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

For what size tank? 

I'm sure Bernard would be MORE then happy to eat the platy fry.....


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

10 gal. Haha I'm sure.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd say go without the platys.
The cories, betta and ADF sound pretty good.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

SO I have some questions. Seeing as I still have some time on my hands I figure I should gather everything so I can set it up ASAP. 

First: Cycling
What is the quickest yet most effective way to cycle a tank?
Do products like Seachem Stability work?
Can decor/live plants be in the tank during cycling?

Next: Quarantining 
Would it be safe to quarantine the corys and the frogs in five gallon tanks?
Can I quarantine them together, would this be wise?
Should quarantine tanks be cycled separately or can I add water from a cycled tank?

Final round. I promise. : Live plants
I'm going for a rain forest, and I need three back ground plants, two side plants, and one or two fore ground plants. Any suggestions as far as species of plants?
(I already have one Anubias and I am attempting to grow Aponogeton from bulbs.)

Phew! Sorry for all the questions. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I usually just do a fishless cycle. Mine took over a month to cycle!!! So, be patient.  I have never used any products, and I don't think they are needed, But personal choice. YES! Live plants will make the cycling go faster! I highly recommend it!

I will finish this later, but I have to go now!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

is this for a 10 gallon? id put bernard, 3 corys and the adf......ive heard adf have alotta bioload

the platys you could put a pair, they breed fast and often but i think your betta and the frog would eat them. one thing to consider, if theres anything wrong with the babies health wise, i wouldnt want my betta or frog eating that. just my opinion. good luck with it, i know its exciting getting a tank together


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here are some good plants to consider:

Java fern. (Grows HUGE)
java moss (would make an AWESOME carpet!!!!!! Hard to kill)
Hornwort (the BEST floating plant! *Pokes avatar* ) 
Marimo moss ball (impossible to kill! Looks great!)


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I just helped my friend bring two BEAUTIFUL new Crowntails into her home and it felt awesome. Needless to say I want more bettas. My mom has agreed to let me get a few five gallons once we move and I hope to soon have many more betta friends.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay! I got one of those master test kits from API. I already tried it out a few times. No more strips!! Hahaha I'm a nerd.


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

I've thought about doing sand as well. What is the easiest way to clean sand?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Use a siphon, as long as you keep it above the sand a little more tha you would gravel, it works.  It's very easy to keep clean.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

So on my other post I said that Bernard was getting really cold and I was concerned. I told my mom I needed to get a heater and she said, "Why, when you already have a tank and a heater?"  She let me set it up. Right now it's barebottom with a rock ornament and a plastic plant. The heater and filter were plugged in last night and this morning I put Bernard in. Almost right away his gills started moving back to their regular pace and he started to swim around. Silly me forgot to take pictures before I left to my dad's house but tomorrow around 2 there should be a pic update. This weekend I'm going to try to convince my dad to take me to the pet store [again] so I can get some sand and a back ground print and some more plants. I'm so happy, and so is Bernard!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I got one of those 50 pound bags of sand from Home Depot today. I'll put it in as soon as I can. How much should I use?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats! I've heard that deep sand beds aren't really a good idea. They'll strat to build up toxins, which is why you need to stir the sand occasionally.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

So like 1/2"?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd say no more then 2 inches...


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

You have to stir sand up some times?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

If it's around 2 inches, then yes you do. It's best to stir up the sand every now-and-then, just to get rid of any gas pockets that may form/prevent them.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Some not so good news. Bernard is dying. I don't think he has much time left. I'm so sad. However I'm not giving up and I'll take care of him until his very last breath. The community will go on as planned even if Bernard won't live to see it. I washed that sand for about an hour and cupped Bernard when I added it.

Pics:





























I just hope he'll still be with us when I get back Tuesday night. On Wednesday I think I'm getting a few ghost shrimp.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Good start with the tank. I really do hope that Bernard pulls through. Keep us updated.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What is wrong with him? ((


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Poor bud! He's such a character. I hope he stays with us. <3 you little buddy!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope he gets better. :-( Are you going to add more plants to your tank? Someone on here suggested buying them from a craft store because of such low cost, but to make sure they do not have metal in the stems as they can rust.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah I'm getting more plants later. I still have no idea what's wrong! I just woke up one day to find him ill.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

He couldn't pull through. When I got home he was already gone, and he had been gone for a while by the looks of it. I'm so upset. But, on the bright side, I now have an empty one gal and an empty ten gal to fill with bettas. I'm thinking about a sorority for the ten.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I put the tank up on the dresser and I put a back ground on it and I must say it looks a LOT better.
Observe:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks nice!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Love your tank!!!!!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I guess my sorority/community has begun! I already have two ADFs, five ghost shrimp, and one female betta, Carolina! I'm very excited to start collecting females but I think I'm going to wait until after the move to get more girls. 

Pic!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I added some terracotta pots. The frogs love 'em!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

haha DAD UR TAKING US TO MICHEAL'S FRIGGIN NOW!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet!!! Are you getting more plants? Cause for a sorority you should get a few tall/floating plants.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah I'm getting like a LOT. lol Like five more...


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought this was cute. One of my ADFs figured out what the terracotta was for and now it's guarding one of the little pots with it's life!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How cute!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

aww he likes his new home. Can't wait till tomoro! Gonna go try and get that pretty little marble Vt girl we saw! (Carolina's sister) <3 can't wait, and yeah, I'm naming her Peanuts.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay so my sorority tank is half-way complete. I have plants and two females waiting for me with lilyrazen, and I already have two females in the tank now. Do you guys think I should get more? I heard that the more bettas you have in a sorority, the less chance that they'll be aggressive towards each other.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I think five is a good number. Yay! Now I get to go pick out another pretty lady.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I started my sorority the day before yesterday, but I haven't had a chance to write yet. Right now only three girls are actually in the tank. I had to put Shamu in the breeding trap because she was beating up the other girls. Especially Party, she looks shredded.  I'll put pictures up tomorrow. I added MANY more plants and a little cave that they seem to like. The three are getting along, but I'd like to get more girls in the tank. I think I have to return Shamu. 

@lilyrazen Do you still have the receipt from Walmart for Shamu? I don't have the time to maintain two tanks right now and unless she plays nice when I try to reintroduce her into he tank, she's just going to have to leave.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha I just fed my girls daphnia for the first time. Only Party was smart enough to recognize it as food.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahaa!!! They'll figure it out.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I sure hope so. She certainly had her fill though. lol


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Well guys... I think I'm done! Finally, my dream tank is complete. Voilà!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWaVtnZvoHM


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice video!! Your tank is beautiful!!! The girls seem to be getting along well.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you! Yeah, so far nothing more than a few nicks, nothing serious at all. I think this number is good. But my girls ate the shrimp AGAIN. I need to get some more, the sand is looking worse for wear.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, that tank looks wonderful! I'd love to do a big tank with a female sorority one day. Great job!


----------

